# Looking for books like the Lady Julia Grey Series by Deanna Raybourn



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I purchased the above books on Amazon in a bundle of 3 and I fell in love with them and I have loved reading them but now that I am finished with them I am looking for books like these.Can anyone recommend any.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

This series looks interesting and I've downloaded a sample.  I've never read this author so thanks for bringing this up!  Sorry I've got no answers to your actual question... just wanted to thank you for the heads up on a new series... although from the synopsis, it makes me think of books by the author Amanda Quick.  She writes historicals that include mystery and romance.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

You might like the Amanda Peabody books by Elizabeth Peters.  They have a very different flavor to them, but you might try them.  You might also like the Sarah Dunant historical fiction.  They aren't mysteries, but well written books with interesting, well-drawn women characters set in solidly created historical settings.  

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got the bundle some time ago, but forgot all about it until now.  

I'll second Amanda Quick.  Most of her kbooks are reasonably priced at $6.39.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

One thing to note about the Lady Julia Grey books is the sense of humor that is absolutely pervasive.  I don't think I've seen another book yet in that genre that tops that set, most especially the first book of the trilogy.  

If you haven't read it, do.  If you have, and you know of another author that wickedly clever, PLEASE post!

I'm on my way out the door, but I'll try to post a rec or two when I get back.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

You are so right about the humor in the books.To me they have it all.I loved these books so much and hated to see them end.I highly recommend them.I love the period of time they are set in also.I hope someone has read other books like this that they will post.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I loved this series as well. I was excited to see that Raybourn has a new book due out, but very disappointed to realize it wasn't about Lady Julia, and I probably won't be reading it. (Vampires really aren't my thing...) The only book that kinda comes to mind when I think about this trilogy is 







, which I read a couple of years ago. I liked it, but didn't enjoy it nearly as much as I did the Lady Julia books. There are several in this series too.

N


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the book by Tasha Alexander.It looks like what I have been searching for.I have had a sample sent to my Kindle.I was also excited when I found out Raybourn had a new book coming out but like you I am not that much into vampires.It seems like everyone today is writing vampire books.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Tasha Alexander is who I would most closely compare to the Lady Julia books. literature-map.com agrees with us all, too - Tasha Alexander is almost directly on top of Deanna Raybourn. Here are some more of their suggestions


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Funny that Tasha Alexander is a closer fit than "Deanna Raybourne!"  

N


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, well, I've read Steven Saylor and I wouldn't in a hundred years put him in the same category as these books.  I like his stuff a lot, but no way; the genre's not even remotely close.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

The Richard and Rose series by Lynne Connolly is very good historical/mystery fiction. Book 5 has just come out, with one more to come. The first is Yorkshire. I do have to tell you there there is some sex in them, but nothing gratuitous or overly explicit.

I love the Lady Julia Grey series. I think there is another one to come isn't there?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Robin Paige wrote a series of Victorian mysteries. Very likeable hero and heroine. Not a lot of humor, but I liked them. I don't think they are all on Kindle. They should be read in order.

This is the first one:

Death at Bishop's Keep (Robin Paige Victorian Mysteries, No. 1)

She/he (husband wife team) includes actual historical persons such as Beatrix Potter, Duchess Daisy, Bertie, Kipling.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I went over to Amazon and looked up the series Richard and Rose by Lynne Connolly and they look very good.I think I will try the first one and see if I like it.Thanks for all the suggestions.I am finding so many great books to read.Now if I can just find the time to read them all.LOL


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Robin Paige wrote a series of Victorian mysteries. Very likeable hero and heroine. Not a lot of humor, but I liked them. I don't think they are all on Kindle. They should be read in order.
> 
> This is the first one:
> 
> ...


Thanks these look good I just bought the first one.


----------

